# 9? Seriously??!!



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, as many of you know, I was planning on getting a really adorable male VT from Walmart today. Well, I went to get him and he was gone. :-( I really hope he just got a home. 
But while I was there this little guy caught my eye. Instant betta love.lol. 
I just had to have him, and since I had already made arrangements to bring the Veil home, I figured "Why not?" 
So, here he is, Vito. Number nine in my betta mafia. 
His body is blue/green his fins are red at the base then an iridescent pearl color for the end-half. These pictures don't do him justice. He really is very pretty. I wish I could master fish-photography! 
I am a little concerned though.... I just noticed this while I was taking the pictures and he flared. His back fin is split in half all the way to his body. What is this? Should he be medicated?? Thanks guys!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE him!!!! I saw a Marble CT at walmart, my goodness, I wanted him!!!! I would at least put him in some salt. It CANNOT hurt. Probably bettafix too.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

very pretty he might be spreading his fins too much


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's AMAZING! Congrats!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. So, I shouldn't worry about the split?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I thought he might be a double tail, but i have no experience in that. I'd add some salt just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

It looks like his tail is suposed to be that way but it wouldn't hurt to medicate a little less than if it were definatly turned.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

:nicefish::nicefish::nicefish::nicefish::nicefish::nicefish::nicefish::nicefish::nicefish::nicefish:Very pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad you found one that you love!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It DOEs look like his tail is supposed to be like that.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Ya it looks rounded like it's suposed to be that way.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow he's beautiful!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

sumsum said:


> Ya it looks rounded like it's suposed to be that way.


Ya think? I thought he looked fine. I mean his fins aren't ragged or torn, just split down the middle. It's weird.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Maby he's part double tail.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Could he really be some sort of crazy Double Crown tail hybrid? I've never heard of such a thing, but of course I'm relatively new to fish. I get all my answers from you guys!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder if there is such a thing as a doubletail crowntail.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I wonder if there is such a thing as a doubletail crowntail.


Thats what i was thinking? Maybe Mr. Vampire will know?
He is beautiful though!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire will know, I have no doubt! lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

man you guys are solucky to find such great fish at walmart! i went today to get metafix and all they had were a few sickly VT's..... i need a nice crown tail! 

<3 beautiful fish!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, there is such thing as a DTCT. Pretty awesome!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

O_O Whoa! I makes me wonder if I could get something like that by breeding Max and Shiva....:lol: Awesome find, he's adorable :-D


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Rohland said:


> Thats what i was thinking? Maybe Mr. Vampire will know?
> He is beautiful though!



Mr. Vampire never weighed in on the subject, I was looking forward to his answer. 
Vito seems alot happier now that he is in a smaller tank, but I still worry about his back fin :-(


----------

